# looking for a tool and die job in mexico



## davidpower (Dec 18, 2010)

hello

I have been looking for a tool and die job in Mexico or engineer but cant seem to find companies hiring I'm from Canada and want to move to Mexico. I have been there for the company I work for but they don't have a sister company there. why is it so hard to find companies


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Assuming you are searching the Internet ... are you searching in Spanish. It could also be that Mexico requires knocking on the door or knowing someone. However it turns out be prepared for a huge drop in pay


----------

